
How Big Does a Minority Have to Be to Reshape Society? - amichal
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-25-revolution-how-big-does-a-minority-have-to-be-to-reshape-society/
======
amichal
previous discussion found:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17272120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17272120)

